# hello from me and speedy



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

hello fancy mice breeders.My name is amber and my baby boy's name is speedy.I love him with all my heart.I always look for cute stuff for him


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Amber! What colour is Speedy?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Amber


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello :welcomeany


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi 
i hope you enjoy your time on the forum and make 
some good friends and contacts

paul


----------

